# Pregnant or....?



## Muttlycrew (Dec 21, 2012)

So a week or so ago (I wish I remembered the exact day, now!!) I was given two rats. Korra, a female, and Tyler, a male. I had been told that they were kept separate but it appears that they may have spent at least a day together the day prior to coming to me. Now Korra's belly seems to be growing. 
The thing is, it's not like fat. It is decently firm and just toward her back end. She hasn't gotten any fatter around her ribs or anything, it starts about 1 cm past her ribs and is quite round. She has started walking on her toes with her legs extended instead of just creeping along belly to the ground like normally. Kinda like she's walking on stick legs. 
The bottom of her round belly touches the ground even though she is walking like that. 
Again, it's only been about a week so she isn't heavily pregnant if she is pregnant. I managed to get a couple pictures, but this girl just doesn't sit still so it was hard to get a good one.


If she is pregnant, what info do you guys have for me? My dad used to breed rats when I was really young, but being really young, the only memories I have of it are these squiggly, hyper little cute things with quite the appetite. I know they like toys and what not, but what suggestions do you guys have? I'm hoping that she's not pregnant.. And if she is that it'll be a small litter!! 
Thanks guys.. 























She's about 6 mos old.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

